# Difficult delivery



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

So, first births on the farm, First time Momma goat, and me still a "noob".
Our Aster (yearling nigerian dwarf) went into labor around 10 Am today, the first baby needed some minor repositioning and was born healthy and kicking between 1045 and 11 AM. Sweet little buckling! Momma doing the right thing, all is well.
NOPE! 1130, I see a foot... 1145 Mom is sssooooo tired, still just a foot.... 12 nothing...1215 I'm going in. Found both front legs, and there's no head! Crap, found the head, wedged between the front legs, face down stuck on the pelvic bone... I tried and tried and tried to get that kid's face up. For almost 2 HOURS! I gave up, called the vet. Vet arrives around 330PM, It is not looking good, HE works for another 45 min, finally had to noose the head out. Another 10 min and the kid is FREE! ALIVE! A flashy BIG doe kid! 
So Momma has some mild paralysis, baby boy is doing fine, baby girl is selinium deficient (BoSe ed her) sore, and Horribly bruised, but alive and hopefully ready to make a full recovery. Mom still isn't too sure about her, but letting her nurse.
We have 2 more FF due in the next week, I am praying all goes much MUCH easier with them.
I know that every birth isn't this bad, but this was not the greatest first experience with birthing baby goats that I had hoped for. Sigh, I am now going to worry all night, I might just sleep out there with them.
Sorry for the rant, but this was just awful, glad my baby and her babies are alive and doing well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow I guess they don't call it Battleground for nothing. Good thing you called vet & everybody still ok now?


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

Everyone is still all right, Aster is still not quite right but eating and drinking, Kids are doing good.


----------



## donnaleedreams (Mar 12, 2014)

We're expecting our first in ten days. I'm sure hoping it's nothing like your first. :shock: Good luck with the rest!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids! Get some B Complex into her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Augh. My first year was hard too -- keep on keeping on! It will be all right.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Talk about boot camp!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that was scary.

Glad all are OK.

If momma is swollen in the vulva area, put hemorrhoid cream on her there, it takes down swelling.
Also if you have Banamine, that will help her as well for pain and swelling, give her appetite.

Vit B complex shot and Probiotics would be good to give as well.

It wouldn't hurt to give her some calcium, even if it is tums.

Is she eating/ drinking?

Offer her some warm molasses water.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I can relate! My very first was last august and she had triplets. First 2 came out tail first and my doe was exhausted. No sign of third kid but she wasn't "right" and I didn't find the kid when putting my fingers in (tough lesson-- go all the way in!). After many hours and bad advice, I got a vet here and he found the 3rd kid way in there. Needless to say she was dead. So hard on my doe who was very depressed at first but then turned into a great mom. Now my next kidding is less than 2 weeks away and I'm praying for an easy one with my precious FF. And she's huge and most definitely going to have multiples! Odds are with us for easy kiddings now, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, Aster passed her retained placenta. Toth, yes she got probios, molasses, B complex and a calcium. Also taking her temp every 6 hours to stay on top of possible infection. She is eating & drinking well, feeding her kids, although she seems to have a definite preference for her boy, she even ignores her doe when the kid is screaming and runs to the buck!

The doe kid is still walking around on her "wrists", I gave her 1/2cc BoSe at birth and another half today. She couldn't nurse properly so I did splint her tiny little hooves. Any time frame when the selinium will kick in? She also may have a slight injury on one of her ankles, it feels like grinding in there, but no heat or anything. Sorry, I'll post this in a different thread.

So, our herd queen, also a FF, has no ligs tonight... another all nighter for me (Yeah for sleep deprivation!)... fingers crossed for a fast and easy kidding... if she goes tonight she will be 139 days... Aster went at 140. Silly Buggers!


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, Woody Glen, I hope you have a sweet and easy kidding with happy healthy babies!


----------

